

Let's Talk TED Talks - johndbritton
http://johndbritton.com/2011/10/27/lets-talk-ted-talks/

======
johndbritton
tl dr; TED Talks spark discussion, let's watch some together and discuss. The
group will be facilitated by a program.

------
andrewmwatson
Sounds like an awesome idea! A TedXViewingParty!

~~~
growdetroit
Great, great, great idea. I'm in.

------
thekevan
I'm interested and just signed up. Thanks!

